# 2011 DMG transmission fault - Silverstone



## GTR_Steve (Sep 4, 2008)

An excellent track day at Silverstone on Saturday, first to use the new wing complex and garages.
Apart from my 2009 DMG R35 there was an excellent condition orange R32 and a 2011 DMG R35. Unfortunately the 2011 developed a transmission fault early in the day and went into limp mode. if the driver is on this forum, would like to hear how you got on with this.


----------



## mrjersey (Mar 28, 2011)

Nice to meet you Steve, shame we couldn't be there to enjoy the day.

Definitely a disappointing day for us. Had only been out for about 4 laps and was coming on to the Hangar Straight when the warnings "T/M System Malfunction" and "Engine System Malfunction" appeared on the dash. Gearbox was locked in auto and would only use 1st, 3rd and 5th. Managed to get the car back to the dealer and that is where it is now, awaiting diagnoses.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Sounds like the circlips - a simple fix but Nissan will want the whole tranny changed probably meaning a month without the car and another 1000 mile running-in.

That assumes that by being on track they honour the warranty - did you do a pre-track inspection?

Please keep this updated - hope it gets sorted asap.

David


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

I guess HPC warranty or they can void again for nothing......


----------



## GTR_Steve (Sep 4, 2008)

A pleasure to meet you as well, I hope the situation is resolved amicably with the HPC. However if it is not Iain Litchfield has a wealth of knowledge on the GT-R gearbox and has already disected the 2011 box. He can also rectify those troublesome circlips should that prove to be the issue. Hope to see you again under more favourable circumstances.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

You could post some DTCs here if you have a AP.


----------



## mrjersey (Mar 28, 2011)

I did not have a pretrack inspection but it only had it's optimization about 3 weeks ago. I do not have an AP so unfortunately cannot post any DTCs. 

The garage confirmed that as the temps stayed well below 120 degrees the warranty was honoured and they confirmed it was a mechanical issue.

The dealer has been great and have just heard they have managed to get it working now. The transmission was apparently stuck in third only this morning, and so they connected it up to their diagnostic equipment, disconnected the gears, moved the shaft, took it out for a run and things were back to normal. Fingers crossed it will be sorted for good now.


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Thats good to hear . Did they offer any reason as to why it happened in the first place ?


----------



## GTR_Steve (Sep 4, 2008)

That sounds very positive, hope it was a spurious event with no recurrence!


----------



## mrjersey (Mar 28, 2011)

Have heard some more news from the dealer today that came direct from Nissan UK. There appears to be a fault with the gearbox in the 2011 model that only appears when shifting from 4th to 5th under heavy load. I was told this has only affected three cars - the Top Gear long term test car, mine and one in Poland

Car is to be returned to me but I have been told I must not take it on the track again until Nissan have identified the problem and determined how to resolve it. I am told this is likely to take about two weeks.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

mrjersey said:


> Have heard some more news from the dealer today that came direct from Nissan UK. There appears to be a fault with the gearbox in the 2011 model that only appears when shifting from 4th to 5th under heavy load. I was told this has only affected three cars - the Top Gear long term test car, mine and one in Poland
> 
> Car is to be returned to me but I have been told I must not take it on the track again until Nissan have identified the problem and determined how to resolve it. I am told this is likely to take about two weeks.


Sounds like it has not been the worst experience considering the worry when it first happened! Hope it all gets sorted very soon.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

PS Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

I thought my11 trans was same as my10 so curious to know what exact issue is...might be there are actually differences or something up with my11 software? Curious...


----------



## GTR_Steve (Sep 4, 2008)

That's good news, there appears to be no quibble regarding it being on track. I guess the heavy load 4th to 5th is only repeatable on track... A24 early Sunday morning is an occasional Hangar Straight substitute though!


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

sumo69 said:


> Sounds like the circlips - a simple fix but Nissan will want the whole tranny changed probably meaning a month without the car and another 1000 mile running-in.
> 
> That assumes that by being on track they honour the warranty - did you do a pre-track inspection?
> 
> ...


How can you say it has something to do with the circlips:nervous:

Circlips fall off and destroy something inside....,i personally havent seen one ,in the few boxes i repaired,falling off even on heavy tracked cars.......


----------



## Radical1 (Feb 8, 2011)

Why will Nissan only repair under warranty if the tranny oil does not exceed 120 degrees. If that is the case why do they not put set the red line on the MFD tranny oil display at 140 and not 120 ??? If it was not for the knowledge on this forum, I would have run right around to 140 on monday at Silverstone and would've voided by warranty. Sorry but how can Nissan claim the warranty is voided when the oil has not got anywhere near the red line parameter that THEY themselves set ??


----------



## MidLifeCrisis (Apr 29, 2011)

Extremely good point. I would guess it might be possible to argue that in court if anyone got to that point. Never got anywhere near the red your honour.

I find it quite extraordinary that Nissan did not fit a transmission cooler as standard. It's been known for years the trans is susceptible to overheating, and it must have cost them a fortune. They could add a cooler for tiny money during production, _much_ less than after market kits :runaway:



Radical1 said:


> Why will Nissan only repair under warranty if the tranny oil does not exceed 120 degrees. If that is the case why do they not put set the red line on the MFD tranny oil display at 140 and not 120 ??? If it was not for the knowledge on this forum, I would have run right around to 140 on monday at Silverstone and would've voided by warranty. Sorry but how can Nissan claim the warranty is voided when the oil has not got anywhere near the red line parameter that THEY themselves set ??


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Radical1 said:


> Why will Nissan only repair under warranty if the tranny oil does not exceed 120 degrees.


I suspect there are 2 seperate issues here which the hpc has funged, to give their answer

The fact the car has stayed under 120 degrees means there is no evidence of abnormal use, despite the car being technically out of warranty whilst on track ( which is still the case, unless I am out of touch on the warranty.)

Looks like the owner is getting served well and sorted out.


----------



## Radical1 (Feb 8, 2011)

You can't class track use as "abnormal use" for a car that is built for road and track and where 70% of owners will use it on track at some point. Can't see Porsche denying warranty claims on tracked GT3's. Anyway, if that's the case then set the red line at 120 degrees then we all know where we stand regarding the warranty, if indeed it is invalidated by track use. Fact remains, you should not have to come in after 4 laps in a car that Nissan claims is a supercar - name me another double clutch car that has the same problem oil temp issue / lack of oil cooler ?


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Radical1 said:


> You can't class track use as "abnormal use" for a car that is built for road and track and where 70% of owners will use it on track at some point. Can't see Porsche denying warranty claims on tracked GT3's. Anyway, if that's the case then set the red line at 120 degrees then we all know where we stand regarding the warranty, if indeed it is invalidated by track use. Fact remains, you should not have to come in after 4 laps in a car that Nissan claims is a supercar - name me another double clutch car that has the same problem oil temp issue / lack of oil cooler ?


we've kicked this matter around for over 2 years

The GT3 is out of warranty on track too, but gets fixed, as do GTRs.

However, I cant recall many cases where a GTR broke on track, let alone one where a warranty claim was refused.

GTR is not a track car but can go fast on track; GT3 better if you want to go all day. Relative product packaging supports that position.

Roll on GTR GT3..................................


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Someone on Nagtroc has also a TM failure on a MY11. common problem again.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

enshiu said:


> Someone on Nagtroc has also a TM failure on a MY11. common problem again.


that's 2 then


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Here is the link:Tranny Limp Mode on 2012 with only 385 miles - NAGTROC - The Nissan GT-R Owners Club

I can't believe that the circlips they use in the MY11TM is the same circlip I have on my A/C pulley Camry 1996.


----------



## mrjersey (Mar 28, 2011)

Just an update for everyone.. had a phone call today and after looking over the data, Nissan are replacing the entire gearbox. It's coming from Japan so won't be here for about a month! Luckily the car is functioning as it is so I will be collecting it and hopefully all will be well until the 'box is replaced.


----------



## Radical1 (Feb 8, 2011)

Mmmm, starting to get worried about these gearboxes, even my brother who knows nothing about GTR's mentioned the "circlip" problem the other day......
I know that's not the issue with yours but with that company advertising upgraded circlips yesterday due to "the many failures", doesn't instill too much confidence, especially for those of us (most of us) who have tuned our cars and do the odd track day. Hope I am wrong, don't fancy a gearbox bill !!!


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

If that issue was a circlip car would not be running at all....GB would have eaten itself. I am intrigued though as think the older boxes are mechanically identical.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Circlip failure is isolated and not a significant issue to be concerned about.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

mrjersey said:


> Nissan are replacing the entire gearbox. It's coming from Japan so won't be here for about a month!


Given that they have had to replace several gearboxes on GTRs you'd think they'd keep one at least spare at all times in Europe, so customers don't have to wait a whole month for a part - which is an utter disgrace. 

If they cared about customer service they'd airfreight one over, will hardly cost much compared to the alleged £10k+ for a complete box.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

One type of cost reduction is using 15 year old cir clips technology.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

As I mentioned earlier, a month + of delay and then the OP will have to do another 1200 mile running-in on the new box!!

I would be asking for some compensation - free servicing etc.

D


----------



## mrjersey (Mar 28, 2011)

Have received a call from the dealer to say my new gearbox has arrived so now just have to arrange to get the car over to them. 
Dealer also said that Nissan will not honour any failures caused by track day use!?! Is this correct?!
I just cannot understand that they are effectively saying that a car of this type shouldn't be used on the track! I would appreciate some advice about this please


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Surely they should collect if its a warranty job, and let you have a decent courtesy car!

No claims have been denied for track use as far as has been posted on here in the last 2 years - only if VDC off and any failure can be proven to be solely from abuse (ie repeated bouncing off limiters etc) would they even try to claim that.

To summarise they are talking B U L L O C K S - tell them to liaise with Nissan UK and get their facts straight!

Keep us updated.

D


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

If a car was bought solely for track use I suspect they wouldn't honour warranty lol, club track days would I suspect be covered as long as the dreaded gearbox temps are not above the set parrimiters.

FYI, my knowlegde is solely from what I have read previously on here and by using common sense (i'll explain what that is in the 32/33/34 sections as it will be easier).


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

mrjersey said:


> Have received a call from the dealer to say my new gearbox has arrived so now just have to arrange to get the car over to them.
> Dealer also said that Nissan will not honour any failures caused by track day use!?! Is this correct?!
> I just cannot understand that they are effectively saying that a car of this type shouldn't be used on the track! I would appreciate some advice about this please


Nissan are paying for your tranny, right?


----------



## mrjersey (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks for your comments guys, I will have a word with the dealer about it.



Zed Ed said:


> Nissan are paying for your tranny, right?


They are this time but said they will not cover any additional failures due to track day use


----------



## manjit (Dec 17, 2009)

They are this time but said they will not cover any additional failures due to track day use[/QUOTE]

Thats fair enough but it seems as though this would have happened anyway regardless of track use, as it has on some other cars you mentioned.

Next time dont tell, just say you were trying to get away from News of the World reporters


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

manjit said:


> Next time dont tell, just say you were trying to get away from News of the World reporters


No such thing anymore :bawling:


----------

